# Steuersatz Alutech X-long



## Krokolie (8. April 2005)

Hallo wollte mal wissen ob jemand den steuersatz bei sich eingebaut hat. 
Kann man den Steuersatz empfehlen. ich habe es wegen der einpresstiefe jetzt bestellen lassen.


----------



## DaSterch (8. April 2005)

Kroko8000 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo wollte mal wissen ob jemand den steuersatz bei sich eingebaut hat.
> Kann man den Steuersatz empfehlen. ich habe es wegen der einpresstiefe jetzt bestellen lassen.


 
Hi, ich hab das Teil in meiner Hardride kann ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Mindestens genauso Gut ist der FettSet von Nicolai.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (8. April 2005)

wasn x-long ?

ich hab den 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 und der ist amtlich


----------



## freeriderbtal (8. April 2005)

ich habe den auch in meiner sau verbaut, kann ihn auch nur empfehlen


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (8. April 2005)

genau , nur das beste für die Sau.
Ich hab den auch in meiner Hardride
Gruß Ernie


----------



## Blackholez (8. April 2005)

Jep hab ihn auch drinn kann nur gutes sagen. 

cu


----------



## flying-nik (8. April 2005)

hab ihn drin und kann mich nicht beklagen... Ersatzlager sind auch net soo teuer


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. April 2005)

jau,

der x-schlong ist der beste schlonger-satz für deine sau! fahre ihn seit genau, *grübel*, 5 tagen und habe nix auszusetzen. wohlgemerkt, er wurde in den 5 tagen auch arg geprüft... =)

cheers,

max


----------



## aludrecksau (21. April 2005)

Jepp:

Saugutes Ding!!!


-vor Allem baut das Teil nicht so hoch wie vergleichbare Steuersätze (z.B  der bleischwere Fett-Set von N******)


Greetz


----------

